# Brassen hier Brassen dort



## Iak (21. August 2001)

hi,nerven euch nicht auch die grätigen Brassen? MIch nerven sie jedenfalls!
So z.B.: ich wollte mal zum See fahren um auszuprobieren ob die Schleien beißen. "Ich dachte jetzt der erste Biss, ha da muss eine Schleie dran sein und was war?! Es war eine dicke, fette grätige Brasse." Davon habe ich noch ungefähr 8 weitere gefangen. Und gerade mal eine kleine Schleie. Kann man irgend etwas tun, damit nicht immer die Brassen beißen?
Langsam gehen sie auf den Senkel, da sie ja sooooooooo viele Gräten haben!Cio Iak


----------



## Schulti (21. August 2001)

Auch mitden grätigen Brassen läßt sich eine Menge anfangen.So kannst Du sie z.B. durch den Fleischwolf drehen und leckere Fischpflanzerl daraus machen. Geräucherte Brassen gelten bei uns als Delikatesse!

------------------
**keinen Schnurbruch****
********wünscht*******
********SCHULTI*******
Mitglied der bayuwarischen
Angelnationalmannschaft


----------



## Hauslaigner (21. August 2001)

Stimmt Schulti, am Chiemsee, gelten geräucherte Brassen als Delikatesse. Ich verstehe es nicht. Kann mit den Viechern auch nix anfangen.Durch den Fleischwolf für Fischpflanzl (nordt. Frikadellen) gehen sie


------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Rotauge (21. August 2001)

Hallo Iak,welchen Köder hast Du genommen und wie hast du die Fische angelockt?Brassen, die mehr als 40cm groß sind, lassen sich doch gut verwerten. Die Gräten finde ich nicht so schlimm. Schau dir mal die von den Rotaugen an! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








------------------
Grüße von Rotauge


----------



## Megarun (22. August 2001)

Hi, Iak...
...duchweg haben die Jung`s recht.
Versuche einmal von Brassen !Fischfrikadellen! zubereiten. (lohnt sich ab ca. 35 cm. Kurz ankochen, Pelle weg, Fleisch von Gräten abziehen, ab durch den Wolf.
Ein Stück Seefisch, Semmel, Zwiebel, Pfeffer, Salz. Das schmeckt lecker!
Postet doch ´mal Fischrezepte (Brassen) in unser Forum!!!Gruß...  

------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Heli (22. August 2001)

schimpft nicht über die brassen. möglicherweise werden wir noch froh sein wenn wir wenigstens noch brassen fangen.
in der donau hat man bei bestandskontrollen festgestellt dass nur mehr 20% der fische da waren, die man vor 10 jahren festgestellt hat. in allen mir bekannten gewässern ist es ähnlich. naja.


----------



## Iak (22. August 2001)

hiIch habe die Brassen mit Seeringelwürmer bei uns in der Warnow (Rostock) gefangen, die ich mir selber gebuddelt hab. Brassen gibt es dort mehr als genug. Ich habe noch nie angefüttert, aber trotzdem fange ich von frühs um 7.00 bis 12 Uhr immer um die 15 Stück und alle über 35cm! Aber ich frag mich wieso unsere Brassen so dünn sind: z.B. eine Brasse war 39cm groß und wog nur 390g oder ist das normal?
Leider haben wir noch keinen Räucherofen, aber mein Bekannter hat schon mal welche geräuchert und hat gesagt, dass sie zerfaller sind und auf die Asche gefallen sind.
Wie kann ich sie denn zusammenhalten?
----------------------
Immer genügend im Kescher


----------



## Megarun (22. August 2001)

Iak...
...untersuche doch `mal die Bauchhöhle des Brassen. Es kann sein, daß sich ein Fischbandwurm (ca. die 3fache Länge des Fisches darin versteckt?!)Im Handel gibt es Räucherhaken mit zwei Krallen, (werden von innen ins Rückgrat gesteckt) die halten die Fische bombig fest!Tip: Wenn Du die Dinger einmal gesehen hast, kannst Du sie Dir auch sebst nachbauen. (hab` ich auch gemacht.)Gruß, Megarun


------------------
...immer Untermaß...
***Moderator "Günstig kaufen & Tip`s" ***


----------



## Hauslaigner (22. August 2001)

Stimmt Megarun,bei Brassen, einen Haken links und einen Haken rechts der Wirbelsäule einstechen. Da fällt nix runter.

------------------
Mutter aller Boardferkel
Mitglied der Bayrischen
Angelnationalmanschaft


----------



## Franky (23. August 2001)

Hi Iak,39 cm und 390 g ist verdammt MAGER!!! 
Bei uns in der Weser um Bremen liegen die 40 cm Klodeckel bei gut 700 - 900 g; 45 cm bei 900 - 1100 und 50 cm gehen bis 2000 g. (Sommergewichte!!)War der Bursche eventuell "leicht verwurmt"???? Anders kann ich mir das fast nicht erklären!

------------------
Immer &acute;nen Kescher voll
//-\ Franky //-\


----------



## Iak (23. August 2001)

hi,
Kann schon sein das sie verwurmt sind, obwohl ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann, da ich schon um die 40 Brassen rausgeholt habe und alle si klein waren. Kann das vielleicht am Lebensraum liegen? Ernährung usw.???Gruß Iak


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (27. August 2001)

Jaja.. Brassen sind schon toll..
Taugen nichts als Köderfisch (bei uns aufjedenfall nicht!!)
esssen kann man sie auch nicht und wenn du eine gefangen hast, ist das ganze Vorfach vollgeschleimt!
Naja muß man mit leben.

------------------
Gruß Carpcatcher2001 und tight lines


----------



## CARPFREAK (27. August 2001)

Tag zusammen,
freut euch doch wenn ihr was fangt,und auch wenn es ein Brassen ist,is doch schiet egal,hauptsache überhaupt was!!! Und wenn du deine Brassen nicht essen willst,dann setze sie doch zurück Iak,man muss nicht alles essen,was an den Haken kommt. Ausserdem kann man es nicht vermeiden,das andere Fische als Schleien an deinen Wurm gehen,wollst du den Fischen vorschreiben wer demnächst an deinen Köder darf oder nicht,denk dran, wir angeln in und mit der Natur,da lässt sich nicht alles,wie sonst, vom Menschen bestimmen.
Sorry,das ich dich jetzt persönlich damit anschreibe,aber mir geht solch ein Gejammer auf die Nerven,sei froh,das du überhaupt was gefangen hast.
Carpfreak
ES LEBE DAS CATCH AND RELEASE------------------
*Mitglied der IG- Angeln*
**Moderator Bilderforum**
**Moderator Terminforum**
[1 Mal bearbeitet. Als letztes von CARPFREAK am 27-08-2001 um 14:09.]


----------



## tdonat (28. August 2001)

Eben! Gräten hin oder her! Es gibt so viele Rezepte, da lässt sich doch was Schmackhaftes draus machen oder nicht! Am besten sind da die Brassenfrikadellen!

------------------
Gruß und Petri Heil





 tdonat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auch Studenten sind Menschen


----------



## magic feeder (23. August 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

ich finde brassen voll ok


----------



## Brassmann (24. August 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ich Liebe Brassen


----------



## Kübel (24. August 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

ich auch,
bringen beim hegefischen gute punkte.
vereinsrekort liegt bei 45kg in 3.5 Std.
das macht ein heiden spasssss:q


----------



## carpcatcher07 (24. August 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ich hab nix gegen brassen, die sind immer für ne überraschung gut.


----------



## tollhaus (22. September 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Denn frag ich mal in die Runde wie es derzeit so überall damit bei euch aussieht. Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr wie ein Brassen aussieht. 
Beim letzten Hochwaser vor gut 3 Wochen, in der dicken braunen Brühe, die haben gebissen wie bekloppt. Das hielt gute 3-4 Tage an denn genauso schnell wie die Brühe gekommen war, war sie auch wieder verschwunden und auch die Fische. Jeder dritte bis zu 8 Pfund und je klarer das Wasser wieder wurde, nix mehr. Selbst Giebel, Karauschen wo man das ganze Jahr nix von hier fängt, in der Brühe waren sie da.
Heute war ich wieder den ganzen Tag los, hatte zwar einiges aber nur Rotaugen und Rotfedern, sonst nichts. Wasser ist ziemlich gesunken und auch klar.

Da frag ich mich doch, wo sind die ganzen Brüder hin ?


----------



## boot (22. September 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



tollhaus schrieb:


> Denn frag ich mal in die Runde wie es derzeit so überall damit bei euch aussieht. Ich weiß langsam nicht mehr wie ein Brassen aussieht.
> Beim letzten Hochwaser vor gut 3 Wochen, in der dicken braunen Brühe, die haben gebissen wie bekloppt. Das hielt gute 3-4 Tage an denn genauso schnell wie die Brühe gekommen war, war sie auch wieder verschwunden und auch die Fische. Jeder dritte bis zu 8 Pfund und je klarer das Wasser wieder wurde, nix mehr. Selbst Giebel, Karauschen wo man das ganze Jahr nix von hier fängt, in der Brühe waren sie da.
> Heute war ich wieder den ganzen Tag los, hatte zwar einiges aber nur Rotaugen und Rotfedern, sonst nichts. Wasser ist ziemlich gesunken und auch klar.
> 
> Da frag ich mich doch, wo sind die ganzen Brüder hin ?


Versuche es doch die Brassen am Abend zu fangen ich fange meine immer Abends. lg#h


----------



## Rotauge (23. September 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ja, dann wollen wir doch mal schauen, wo die Brassen geblieben sind. Gehe nämlich heute nachmittag zum Angeln, wobei ich aber wahrscheinlich auch auf Hecht fischen werden. Aber an dem Gewässer hatte ich noch nie keinen Brassen  Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Rocky Coast (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Mir sind die Brassen an der Angel sehr recht.

Beangele einen Baggersee, der in wunderbarer Natur liegt und in dem die Fische schwer zu überlisten sind. Da gibt es einige kapitale Brassen, die sehr vorsichtig beißen und deren Standplatz häufig wechselt. Die Burschen ab vier Pfund sind eine echte Herausforderung und schwieriger zu fangen als Karpfen über fünfzehn Pfund in diesem See.

Konnte aber dieses Jahr einige von denen mit neuer Angeltaktik und anderem Futter fangen, in erster Linie nachts, und die Bisse waren teils vorsichtiger als die von Schleien.
Ist für mich ganz großer Angelsport !


----------



## Wallerschreck (1. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Jaja immer wieder die Klodeckel. Naja begeistern kann ich mich für die Gesellen auch nicht. Egal ob man au Aal, Barbe oder karpfen angelt..man fängt mehr Brassen als den eigentlichen Zielfisch. Die inhalieren einfach alles gnadenlos. Die Viecher aber alle zurückzusetzen ist genau der falsche Weg..ich nehme Gnadenlos alle Brassen mit bis sich die Bestände wieder ausgeglichen haben..irgendeine Verwendung findet sich doch entweder geräuchert oder als Frikadelle.


----------



## prinz1 (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

so`n zufall !!!
heute fischklopse gemacht !!!!   Bleie , plötzen und güstern !!!
bin kugelrund und pappensatt !!!
mann , war das ein schmackofatz !!!
kann ich dir echt empfehlen und ist very easy !
geh nun schlafen , kann nicht mehr!! 

gute nacht

der Prinz


----------



## Dissection2k (2. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ich sehe das genauso! Oftmals befische ich diesen Gräten-Hai gezielt - Kein Fisch eignet sich so gut zum Herstellen von Frikadellen wie die Brasse, meiner Meinung nach. Und nie war es so einfach, eine ordentliche Mahlzeit zusammen zu bekommen |supergri ... und diese schmeckt mir persönlich noch besser, als ein gutes Filet!

Was mich jedoch viel mehr nervt, als die Gräten, ist für mich ganz klar das Maß an Schleim, welches die Tiere mit sich herumschleppen... Danach ist alles versaut, wenn man nicht aufpasst: Angefangen beim Kescher, bis hin zu den Händen und den Klamotten... Ich saue mir beim Feedern auch gerne mal 2-3 Handtücher ein.


----------



## Friedfischangler (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

hi ich stimme auch voll zu ich finde es voll cool wenn ich ne brasse dran habe vor allen angel ich auch immer mit einer kopfrute und das macht eigentlich total spaß wenn man da länger mit einer brasse kämpft und entweder man bereitet hinterher die brasse zu oder man setzt sie zurück und kann sich hinterher freuen dass man was gefangen hat und ich habe auch schon brassenfrikadellen gemacht fande die frikadellen voll lecker aber demnächst werde ich dann auch mal ne brasse räuchern kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen also dann wünsche euch beim nächsten angeln ein dickes petri heil p.s:freut euch einfach über jeden fisch euer friedfischangler


----------



## KarpfenDenis (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ik find brassen och voll geilo ....

mal stellen sie sich gegen den strom ...mal kämpfen se wie ein kleienr karpfen....

UND...am Ebro sind es sogar Köderfische 





aber am aller besten kommen brassen die einen köderfisch schlucken    


Immer dieses Gejammer :| 



Gruß Denis


----------



## Krüger82 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ich bin brassenangler!!! Es macht einen heiden spass sie zu fangen! In guten größen und stückzahlen sind sie doch eine bereicherung für jeden angeltag!!!

Mfg#h


----------



## boot (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

ich finde Brassen geil und angel auch gerne darauf,es sind wenn man sich die zeit nimt sie genau anzuschauen doch wunder schöne fische finde ich. lg #h


----------



## Krüger82 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

|good:  Da muss ich dir recht geben boot! Son richtig schön bronze farbener brassen ist ein schöner fisch!! Sehr ansehnlich!!!!!!!

mfg


----------



## Nils Rentmeister (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ich liebe Brassen, aber ich esse sie auch nicht. Wir verstehen uns gut und die richtig dicken Klodeckel machen mit leichtem Gerät richtig Spaß.


----------



## Brassenwürger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Dicke Brassen sind ausgezeichnete Speisefische mit sehr gut schmeckendem Fleisch. Man muss eben nur mit den Gräten zurecht kommen! Geräuchert oder "blau" finde ich sie absolut delikat!


----------



## boot (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



Krüger82 schrieb:


> |good: Da muss ich dir recht geben boot! Son richtig schön bronze farbener brassen ist ein schöner fisch!! Sehr ansehnlich!!!!!!!
> 
> mfg


Ja nicht nur in Bronze sondern auch in Silber mit Schwarzen Flossen:msind sie schön.  lg


----------



## Krüger82 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Man soll sich wundern wie verschieden die brassen von gewässer zu gewässer sein können! mal bronze mal silber mal schön dunkel dann wieder hell! Aber eins muss ich sagen sie haben alle ihren reiz!!!!!!!


----------



## boot (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

ja da gebe ich dir recht ihre reize haben sie.


----------



## magic feeder (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

da sieht man es mal wieder....die brassen haben tatsächlich mehr fans als man denkt....das hätte ich nicht gedacht.......wie schon gesagt ich finde sie auch voll ok.....nur die kleinen nerven manchmal....aber ansonsten, daumen hoch für die brassen.....


----------



## buk (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Dicke Brassen sind ausgezeichnete Speisefische mit sehr gut schmeckendem Fleisch. Man muss eben nur mit den Gräten zurecht kommen! Geräuchert oder "blau" finde ich sie absolut delikat!


 
Ich bin ein grosser Freund von Brassen am Haken.
In der Küche allerdings hab ich alles versucht Filets, Frikadellen, Räuchern und was weiß ich...
In der Regel war es essbar - mehr nicht.

gruss


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



buk schrieb:


> Ich bin ein grosser Freund von Brassen am Haken.
> In der Küche allerdings hab ich alles versucht Filets, Frikadellen, Räuchern und was weiß ich...
> In der Regel war es essbar - mehr nicht.
> 
> gruss


Du kannst nicht kochen gib es zu:q


----------



## Bentham (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ich mag Brassen auch nicht 
Schmecken nicht, schleimen rum... furchtbar!


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



jogiderbaer schrieb:


> Ich mag Brassen auch nicht
> Schmecken nicht, schleimen rum... furchtbar!


was seit ihr nur für angler Brassen sind doch wunderschön:l


----------



## kmR (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Also ich liebe die auch !
Am besten getrocknet (gesalzen) !
Die russischen Freunde wissen was ich meine 

:m


----------



## Newbiecarp (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Brassen in Massen, beim feedern immer gut vertreten . Schleimig aber ein mir angenehmer Fisch.. habe auch ein abnehmer für die fischlies..


----------



## boot (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Na siehe da  leute die Brassen mögen #6.Aber Am besten getrocknet (gesalzen) !habe ich noch nicht,was meinst du sollte ich???????????ich habe es schon überlegt.lg


----------



## Brassenwürger (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



boot schrieb:


> Na siehe da leute die Brassen mögen #6.Aber Am besten getrocknet (gesalzen) !habe ich noch nicht,was meinst du sollte ich???????????ich habe es schon überlegt.lg


 
Hau´dir einfach mal so´n Teil in die Pfanne! Wenn du mit Gräten klar kommst, wirst du erstaunt sein!...#6


----------



## paddyli (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

ich angle sehr gern auf brassen..
..an einem schönen sommertag mit grill,paar bierchen un paar kumpels,macht das doch laune^^vorallem wenn se im minutentakt beissen...:g
mit feiner feederute machen die *klodeckel* im drill doch spaß!|rolleyes
klar sind die ein wenig verschleimt,aber aale sind das auch,und da regen sich die gemüter nich so auf|rolleyes

naja das mit den fischfrikadellen werd ich mal in angriff nehmen,aber den fisch zu entgräten macht doch sicher viel arbeit oder?


----------



## Kleenus (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Brassen ? Nein Danke !
Ich bekomme immer nen riesen anfall wenn man auf boilie in ca 130 meter entfernung ne brasse  geharkt hat. Vor allen die Bisse.... Piep...........................Piep...............nach 5 min ... ...............Piep !Zum Kotzen !
Und dann Können die noch nicht einmal was !
ist schon fast wie nen Ast der am Harken hängt !
Und wenn man dann den Harken lösen will hat man 10 cm Schleim an der Hand ,und stinken tut der auch !
Und wenn man sie wieder zurücksetzt schlafen die erstmal ein .. 
Echt komische Fische 

Naja aber wer es mag viel spass weiterhin
Lg Kristian


----------



## Breamhunter (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



Kleenus schrieb:


> Und wenn man sie wieder zurücksetzt schlafen die erstmal ein ..
> Echt komische Fische


:q Das kenne ich aber auch von der Barbe. 

Ich finde dicke Brassen an der beringten Stippe und in richtig fetter Strömung auch immer sehr spaßig. Interessant wird es, wenn man die Dinger irgendwie quer gehakt hat. Dann gehen die in der Strömung ab wie ein Kanaldampfer. #h


----------



## KarpfenDenis (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



> Dann gehen die in der Strömung ab wie ein Kanaldampfer. #h


 


der kam jetzt gut


----------



## Krüger82 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

@Kleenus

Das die brassen nicht abgehen wie nachbars katze ist doch klar! Schau dir mal deinen karpfen prügel an! Das ist schon was anderes als ne picker,feder,bolo oder pole! An diesem recht feinen gerät machen brassen einfach einen riesen spaß!!!:vik:


----------



## Kleenus (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Naja geht so ne ...
Nicht das ich auch mal zum feedern zum See fahre.
Bei uns zeigen die überhauptkeine Gegenwehr !
Lg


----------



## Flo66 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

An einem Winklepicker machen die Spaß!

Aber nerven können sie auch!Beim Aalangeln mit Lockstoff....:v.
Und ab und an ist ne ganze Horde da und dann alle paar Minuten wackelt die Spitze.....


----------



## karpfen-freak (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

wo fangt ihr denn eure brassen
bei mir am recker teichsind viele rotaugen aber brassen habe ich erst 5 stück gefangen (seit 8 jahren(


----------



## kmR (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



boot schrieb:


> Na siehe da  leute die Brassen mögen #6.Aber Am besten getrocknet (gesalzen) !habe ich noch nicht,was meinst du sollte ich???????????ich habe es schon überlegt.lg



PUH ! ALso mein Vadder macht die immer  Aber ich erzähl dir mal soviel ich weiss 

- Fisch ausspülen (Also Organe und das ganze Zeug weg)
- Den Fisch mit ORDENTLICH VIEL Salz von innen und aussen bestreuen. Am besten geht da, russisches Salz ist recht grob und hat etwas anderen Geschmack als diese Supermarkt ding ! (Das kriegste in jedem kleinen RUssenladen)
- joar... Das ganze in nen Topf, paar Loorbeerblätter rein und den Topf schliessen
- Den Topf dann für ca. 3 Tage (vlt bissl mehr) in den Kühlschrank ! Das ganze dann etwas abtupfen
- Dann kleine Häkchen machen, diese am besten durch die Augen stechen und aufm Balkon zum trocken aufhängen bis diese trocken genug für dich sind. Also immer mal ins Fleisch fühlen obs noch Feucht ist oder nicht. Muss halt recht trocken sein.
- Im Sommer lieber ein sehr dünnes Tuch (wo man noch durchschauen kann) über den Fisch legen, wegen den Wespen usw.

Joar ! Dann nicht zu vergessen paar BIER und nicht mit Gabel u. Messer !
Viel Spass 

*Das ganze nicht mit Räuchern verwechseln !
Danke -.- :m
*


----------



## Krüger82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ich glaube wenn ich das essen würde müsste ich:v!!!!

Naja nicht so mein ding! Dann bleibe ich lieber beim fangen!!
 @Kleenus
Man sagt ja das see brassen nicht soviel gegenwehr zeigen wie brassen aus fließgewässern, aber wir haben hier einen see in der nähe da ist das ganz und garnicht so!!Fische sonst in einem fluß und da kämpfen sie schon gut aber ich war erstaunt wie ich das erste mal an diesem see war! Kämpfen vorzüglich!!#6


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



kamar.ru schrieb:


> PUH ! ALso mein Vadder macht die immer  Aber ich erzähl dir mal soviel ich weiss
> 
> - Fisch ausspülen (Also Organe und das ganze Zeug weg)
> - Den Fisch mit ORDENTLICH VIEL Salz von innen und aussen bestreuen. Am besten geht da, russisches Salz ist recht grob und hat etwas anderen Geschmack als diese Supermarkt ding ! (Das kriegste in jedem kleinen RUssenladen)
> ...


o ist echt super von dir das werde ich mal machen Danke kamar.ru lg#hICH WERDE ES EUCH BERICHTEN;ob es gut ist oder nicht.


----------



## Krüger82 (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Mein lieber boot, lass es dir schmecken!!|krank:


----------



## pokerface (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Also,
ich klinke mich einfach mal mit ein!
Seit kurzem habe ich mein Raubfischschein!
Davor war ich nur auf Friedfisch und Aalangeln und habe immer meine Brassen gefangen sowohl mit als auch ohne Futter.
Zum einen sind die Brassen wenn es mal nicht beißt eine willkommene Abwechslung.
Zum nächsten viele Brassen die ich gefangen habe waren sehr Kampfstark sowohl im Fließgewässer als auch im See.Ich glaube nicht, dass das abhängig ist aus was für einem Gewässer die Brassen stammen sondern wie viel sie zu Essen bekommen.
Wenn man mit 30er Schnur und 80g Blei angelt une eig. Karpfen will dann sind die Brassen nicht so stark aber angelt man mit max. 20er Schnur dann geht das schon und mit ganz feinem Gerät ist es wirklich ein Spaß Brassen zu angeln.
MFG pokerface


----------



## boot (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

ja so ist es ,da gebe ich dir recht Brassen am feinem Gerät ist echt geil .lg


----------



## Kleenus (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

@ pokerface : Wie Raubfischschein ? Gibt es sowas ?


----------



## pokerface (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Naja hatte davor nur Jugendfischereischein und für mich war es dann immer der Raubfischschein da ich mit dem Jugendfischereischein keine Raubfische fangen durfte.
Aber es ist der richtige Fischereischein, wo ich jetzt alles fangen kann (Raubfische Z,H,W usw.)
mfg pokerface


----------



## Kleenus (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Alles klar :vik:


----------



## kmR (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ihr habt noch nie probiert und flamed hier wie der Weltmeister!!!
omg was ist das denn !?? Erstmal probieren dann reden !
Geht in nen Russenladen da kriegt ihr die dinger fertig. 
Und wenn ihr denkt das es nur nach Salz schmeckt dann habt ihr euch getäuscht !!!

:r


----------



## boot (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

ich denke nicht das es nur nach Salz schmeckt, ich werde es testen und  sagen wie es war. lg


----------



## Krüger82 (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Immer locker bleiben!!!! War doch kein angriff auf deine person!! Geschmäcker sind verschieden und das ist ja wohl auch gut so!!
Also immer cremig#6


----------



## kmR (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Geschmäcker gibt es dann wenn man es probiert hat !
Oder weiss man direkt das z.b. ein Apfel sauer sein kann ?!?! |uhoh:

@Rezept: - Den Fisch kannste nachdem er fertig gestanden ist (also im Topf) bissche ausspülen. Loorbeerblätter sind geschmackssache ! Versuchs erstmal ohne !


----------



## boot (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



kamar.ru schrieb:


> Geschmäcker gibt es dann wenn man es probiert hat !
> Oder weiss man direkt das z.b. ein Apfel sauer sein kann ?!?! |uhoh:
> 
> @Rezept: - Den Fisch kannste nachdem er fertig gestanden ist (also im Topf) bissche ausspülen. Loorbeerblätter sind geschmackssache ! Versuchs erstmal ohne !


jo mache ich#6


----------



## kmR (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Aber ganz wichtig ! Das Bier nicht vergessen !!!


----------



## boot (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*



kamar.ru schrieb:


> Aber ganz wichtig ! Das Bier nicht vergessen !!!


ja das ist natürlich wichtig das Bier #6


----------



## Shivasmoon (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Ja, getrocknete Brassen schmecken echt super! habe dieses Rezept von einem russischen Angler erfahren, na ja , und nachdem ich dann ein paar Brassen geangelt habe ausprobiert.
Ich kann auch nur sagen , echt lecker!
Allerdings haben die Brassen bei mir nur 24 Stunden im Salz gelegen und dann 1 Woche im Gewächshaus im garten gehangen.
Ich habe sie in einem Korb aufgehängt und diesen mit einer Srumphose überzogen, damit da keine Viecher dran gehen! 
Der Ort sollte sonnig und am besten einen Durchzug haben, damit der Fisch gut trocknet!
Na dann, ein Fisch, ein Bier und guten Appetit!


----------



## kmR (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

jop richtig ! ALso geht doch =)
Aber 24 Stunden ? hmmm also ich lass sie immer 3 Tage da!
Strumpfhose is gut


----------



## Brassmann (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Werde es auch mal testen


----------



## kmR (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Und wie weit seid ihr ? ^^


----------



## kmR (12. März 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

???

Hello?


----------



## Wallerschreck (12. März 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Bisher halten sich die Brassen ja (gottseidank) noch zurück aber so ab April werd ich das mit den getrockneten Viechern evtl auch mal probieren.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (12. März 2008)

*AW: Brassen hier Brassen dort*

Hallo,

wenn Dich die Gräten einer Brachse stören, hast Du noch nie einen Schier (=Rapfen) gegessen. Oder ?

Mit herlichen Grinsen
Frauen-Nerfling


----------

